# Need help with set-up, H25 & Denon Avr 1913



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

Newb here so I apologize in advanced if I don't make sense...

I have a TV with only one HDMI port accessible/available. Builders installed a tiny conduit in the wall so I am only able to fit one HDMI cable inside. The single HDMI cable from the TV is connected to an HDMI switch. The h25 is connected to the switch and so is our Denon Avr 1913. Blu-ray player is connected to the Avr. I know I could do away with the switch and hook everything up to the Avr directly, but we don't want to have to turn on the Avr everytime we just want to watch TV/cable. We DO want to use the avr for surround sound on occasion when watching cable. How do I achieve this? I hooked up the h25 to the Avr via digital audio out, but doing so makes the audio come out of the TV and the speakers. I either have to mute the TV or change the audio output in the settings to external. Is there a better way to do this?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk!

Can you go HDMI directly into the TV set from the H25, and send audio to the AVR? Then you'd only have to mute the TV, as you'd be turning on the AVR anyway. 

If that won't fly, perhaps you can diagram the restrictions on running wires.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk!
> 
> Can you go HDMI directly into the TV set from the H25, and send audio to the AVR? Then you'd only have to mute the TV, as you'd be turning on the AVR anyway.
> 
> If that won't fly, perhaps you can diagram the restrictions on running wires.


I think that is what he is doing, but of course you get sound from the TV and the A/V speakers.
It's the only way to do what you want. Many of us have the same setup. Just keep the TV speakers muted unless for some reason you want to operate without the A/V receiver, in which case unmute them.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

The Denon has HDMI pass through. IOW, when the Denon is off, the signals will still go to the tv if you have an HDMI cable from the H25 to the Denon, then from the Denon to the tv. As others said, just turn the tv speakers down.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, if the AVR has passthru that will work also.
If you want the TV speakers to mute automatically when the AV receiver is switched on, you will need a programmable remote with macros.


----------



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah, didn't know about HDMI pass through. So essentially, if I connect the TV to the Denon (HDMI), then the Denon to H25 (HDMI), the H25 _should_ still work without turning on the Denon, and audio will come out from the TV? This was my initial set-up, but I assumed the Denon needed to be powered on for the H25 to work. I don't think I would need a universal remote, because I recall the TV volume being automatically muted when I turned on the Denon. I will definitely try this set-up again tonight. Hopefully this works as it will eliminate the need for the HDMI switch.


----------



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

studechip said:


> The Denon has HDMI pass through. IOW, when the Denon is off, the signals will still go to the tv if you have an HDMI cable from the H25 to the Denon, then from the Denon to the tv. As others said, just turn the tv speakers down.





texasbrit said:


> Yes, if the AVR has passthru that will work also.
> If you want the TV speakers to mute automatically when the AV receiver is switched on, you will need a programmable remote with macros.


BTW, is there some special setting within the AVR that needs to be turned on for HDMI pass-through to work?


----------



## johnr9e (Nov 27, 2006)

I seem to recall that it didn't work right on mine until I turned on HDMI control on the Denon AVR. However, I have a 3808 that received HDMI control through a software update. It's possible that the software update also fixed pass-through and I am not remembering correctly. 

If your TV supports HDMI control (aka most recent TVs under the brand name of Samsung Anynet, Sony Bravia-link, etc), it would be a good fit for your situation. I have HDMI control and power control turned on for my Denon AVR. (See Denon "HDMI Settings" menu) When the TV goes off, the AVR goes off. If the AVR was on when the power went off, the TV turns it back on. The AVR can also be turned on/off from the audio menus of the TV and the Denon remote. A nice feature for you (maybe) is that, when HDMI control is enabled, the TV remote can control the volume/mute on the AVR when the AVR is on and the TV volume otherwise without you switching remotes, activities, etc. Note that on my Denon HDMI power control and volume control can be separately enabled if you don't like the power on control. Also, a possible downside is that state based remotes like Harmony don't handle HDMI control very well.


----------



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

johnr9e said:


> I seem to recall that it didn't work right on mine until I turned on HDMI control on the Denon AVR. However, I have a 3808 that received HDMI control through a software update. It's possible that the software update also fixed pass-through and I am not remembering correctly.
> 
> If your TV supports HDMI control (aka most recent TVs under the brand name of Samsung Anynet, Sony Bravia-link, etc), it would be a good fit for your situation. I have HDMI control and power control turned on for my Denon AVR. (See Denon "HDMI Settings" menu) When the TV goes off, the AVR goes off. If the AVR was on when the power went off, the TV turns it back on. The AVR can also be turned on/off from the audio menus of the TV and the Denon remote. A nice feature for you (maybe) is that, when HDMI control is enabled, the TV remote can control the volume/mute on the AVR when the AVR is on and the TV volume otherwise without you switching remotes, activities, etc. Note that on my Denon HDMI power control and volume control can be separately enabled if you don't like the power on control. Also, a possible downside is that state based remotes like Harmony don't handle HDMI control very well.


Thanks for the info. My goal is to make turning on the TV as easy as possible for the wife. She wants a simple on/off, one remote solution. She couldn't care less for the AVR and actually does not want to have anything to do with it :lol:


----------



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, the HDMI pass-through worked. For some reason, with Anynet enabled, the H25 would not pass-through correctly. Seems like there is some sort of handshake problem. If I turn on the TV, then the H25, I would see picture and hear audio for a few seconds, then it would go away. The TV would display something about no signal. However, if I turn on the TV, then the AVR, then the H25, everything works correctly. If I then shut off the AVR, I am still able to watch TV just fine. With Anynet disabled, I am able to watch TV by just turning on the TV and the H25. I guess I will have to live without being able to control the volume of the AVR with the TV remote when the AVR is on.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You could get a second remote and program it to control the volume on the AVR. Just need a mark on one of them to keep them separate as to which remote to use to control the TV and the AVR volume.
I bought 3 remotes on Ebay for $5.50 each, delivered.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

My Onkyo, HT-RC360, has pass through - called "direct" in their jargon. I don't use it because it draws 45 watts even if the AVR is off. That is an expensive standby mode.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TedBarrett said:


> My Onkyo, HT-RC360, has pass through - called "direct" in their jargon. I don't use it because it draws 45 watts even if the AVR is off. That is an expensive standby mode.


That's an amazing bit of information. Did you measure it yourself or find the stat elsewhere? Is it typical of all AVRs in pass-through mode? (I am thinking of getting a *Denon one of these fine days; LINK to thread on that.) *


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

That number is from their specs in the manual. Same power drain for the network control enabled mode so I don't use that either. No idea if this is true of Denons.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

row25 said:


> Thanks for the info. My goal is to make turning on the TV as easy as possible for the wife. She wants a simple on/off, one remote solution. She couldn't care less for the AVR and actually does not want to have anything to do with it :lol:


That is the best reason to get a programmable remote. With a good remote like a Harmony that is the only remote she will ever have to use and it will be a simple one button press for her to be able to do anything.

I have one in every room with a TV at my house. Without it my wife would never be able to use the theater room. With it it's a breeze, as far as using the remote is concerned it is the same as every other room in the house. You pick up the remote and hit Watch TV and it turns on the DVR, AV receiver, TV, and sets everything to the right inputs and then controls all the DVR/AV receiver functions perfectly.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

row25 said:


> I know I could do away with the switch and hook everything up to the Avr directly, but we don't want to have to turn on the Avr everytime we just want to watch TV/cable.


I must say, if you get a universal remote that's not an issue. We use the AVR for everything (don't even know if the TV speakers work) and have no issues. Even my 6 year old has no problem pushing one button on the Harmony and watching his shows WITH the AVR on.


----------

